# please help!health safety and environmental jobs



## teeze (Sep 22, 2014)

hie all.i am a graduate in environmental science with roughly 2years experience mainly in EIAs and occupational health and safety..to cut the chase..am visiting abu dhabi for 3 months beginning this october.anyone with info on how i could land a good job during my stay?am married with one kid and husband already resident there.

will be grateful for any kind of help


----------

